# Bargain Remix on CL



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

NEW Kayak - Liguid Logic Remix-Series 69 and Werner Paddle

350 for a new boat skirt and paddle. Might be legit, might not.


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

Pretty sure it's a scam. I called and the lady had no idea what I was asking about. I told her and she asked about the price...I said "349" and she said she'd have to talk to her husband to get approval or something like that. She took my name and number and I've heard nothing. I emailed as well. Hell...$350 for a new Remix and a paddle? Sign me up!


----------

